# Using Airport Express on a Wired PC Network



## nulaptop (Aug 10, 2006)

I recently bought a MacBook Pro laptop and an Airport Express.

I have a Cable Modem that is connected to a hardwired NetGear Router.  I have one Windows XP tower hardwired to the Netgear Router.  I have hardwired the Airport Express to my Netgear Router.  When I use my MacBook Pro wirelessly via the Airport Express I can connect to the internet and send and receive email, BUT when trying to enable file sharing between the Windows XP tower machine and the MacBook Pro....they CANNOT see each other (I have file sharing enabled on both computers).  If I disconnect the Airport Express and hardwire the MacBook directly to the Netgear router via its Ethernet port, THEN the PC and MacBook can see each other and I can share files.

Is it possible at all to use the Airport Express with my current Netgear router to allow wireless file sharing between the PC and Mac (which would actually be between the Netgear Router and the Airport Express) along with wireless internet access at the same time?

Or will be I forced to replace my wired Netgear router with the Aiport Extreme base station?

I have no need for my Windows XP tower to be wirelessly connected, as it will never move from it's spot near the cable modem.  I would just like full wireless connection for my MacBook Pro.

Thanks for any help you can provide,

Steve


----------



## gsahli (Aug 10, 2006)

Right now, the Express is creating a separate subnet (you can look at computer IP addresses to see they're different). You need the Express to be in wireless access point mode, which you can do by going to Airport Admin and turning Off "Distribute IP addresses."
Now you'll be using the Netgear as router and Express as access point - both computers will be in the same local network.


----------



## nulaptop (Aug 10, 2006)

gsahli,

Thank you for responding to my post!!  I did what you said and it now works perfectly!  I now have full wireless access with the MacBook Pro and can share files with my Windows XP machine.  You know more than the Apple tech support people!  When I called them the tech person claimed that I could not make the Airport Express work in this way and I would have to replace my Netgear router with an Airport Extreme.

Again thanks much gsahli!

Steve


----------

